# Well Attached Goat Udder?



## Danielle2003 (5 mo ago)

Hello all, I am new to the Goat Spot and had a question. 
I am interested in buying some mini Nubian doelings from a breeder. I would be using them for breeding, so I asked the breeder for a picture of their dam's udder. She sent me this one:









What are your opinions? Would the doeling's udders look like this? Is this something that I should be concerned about, or is it positioned well?
If not, I would love to see pictures of your goats and their well positioned udder, so I know what to look for.
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Danielle2003 (5 mo ago)

Here's another picture (not sure if this would help though):


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Welcome to TGS! I’m not a dairy breeder so I wouldn’t be able to say for sure. I’ll tag some people for you tho 😊
@Jubillee @Hounddog23 @Cedarwinds Farm @MadHouse do you guys have an opinion to offer on the dams udder?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

She is lacking lateral attachments. Whats the dam's udder of the sire look like?

You can look at my site below, I have udder pics on it.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Welcome to The Goat Spot!
I don’t have enough knowledge to judge udders.
Wishing you well in obtaining your doelings!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Definitely very weak in the rear udder attachments. Her medial looks nice though


----------



## Danielle2003 (5 mo ago)

Jubillee said:


> She is lacking lateral attachments. Whats the dam's udder of the sire look like?
> 
> You can look at my site below, I have udder pics on it.


I'll don't know if I can get a picture of the sires dams udder. 
Would the doelings be worth buying, or is the udder structure on their mom not good enough?


----------



## Danielle2003 (5 mo ago)

Rancho Draco said:


> Definitely very weak in the rear udder attachments. Her medial looks nice though


Would her doelings be worth buying to you? I would like all honest opinions.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Danielle2003 said:


> I'll don't know if I can get a picture of the sires dams udder.
> Would the doelings be worth buying, or is the udder structure on their mom not good enough?


It would depend on the sire, but still the chance is strong that their udders will be influenced by their dam. I would pass. There are better goats out there to buy.


----------



## Danielle2003 (5 mo ago)

Ranger1 said:


> It would depend on the sire, but still the chance is strong that their udders will be influenced by their dam. I would pass. There are better goats out there to buy.


Thank you for answering. Yes, I'll pass on this one.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

I agree that rear attachments are very weak. I'm not too impressed with her rear udder arch either. Poor udder attachments are one of the top things I cull for, so I would not purchase this doe. A good buck may improve attachments in her kids but it is never a guarantee. Especially if you're just getting started, you'll be way ahead by buying a better doe to begin with. You could breed up, sure- but that could take generations.


----------



## Danielle2003 (5 mo ago)

Calistar said:


> I agree that rear attachments are very weak. I'm not too impressed with her rear udder arch either. Poor udder attachments are one of the top things I cull for, so I would not purchase this doe. A good buck may improve attachments in her kids but it is never a guarantee. Especially if you're just getting started, you'll be way ahead by buying a better doe to begin with. You could breed up, sure- but that could take generations.


Ok, thank you! I am going to go ahead and keep looking for other doelings. Hopefully the udder will be better. 🤞


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Welcome to The Goat Spot!!

I agree, I too would definitely pass on the doeling because of her dam's udder. 

Here's an example of a VERY well attached rear udder (Please note this is NOT my goat. The goat pictured below is the gorgeous Wood Bridge Farm 22k Gold - Picture Courtesy of Agape's Prize.)
*







*

I would say that the doeling's dam and the doe I pictured above, show the two extremes of rear udder attachments. The doe you posted pictures of has the least idea rear attachments while the one I posted has the most ideal rear attachments. Even if you find a doe with udder attachments in-between the two examples, she should be a good starting point.

Here's a couple links with more information about dairy goat conformation:


https://cornerstonefarm.net/wp-content/uploads/2020/11/Easy-Dairy-Goat-Conformation.pdf










Dairy Goat Conformation


When viewing the chart below, Ideal is the MIDDLE picture. You want to avoid either extreme.



www.txskyz.com





Best of luck with your search!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I agree with Calistar. Although it is something that could be bred out over generations, it's not worth your time, especially since you are looking for a good starting doe. We would love to see any other options you find!


----------



## Danielle2003 (5 mo ago)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Welcome to The Goat Spot!!
> 
> I agree, I too would definitely pass on the doeling because of her dam's udder.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the links of information! It gives a good idea of what to look for.


----------



## Danielle2003 (5 mo ago)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Welcome to The Goat Spot!!
> 
> I agree, I too would definitely pass on the doeling because of her dam's udder.
> 
> ...


How much would it cost to get doelings with well attached udders, either looking like the one you pictured, or maybe in between? This lady that is selling her doelings is $300, even though their dams udder doesn't look too good.


----------



## Boadicea (9 mo ago)

I have Nubians. Here is Margo. She’s not “set up” or anything but I think she has the most well attached udder in my herd. Yes, her teats wing out but I’m breeding her to a buck that should fix that on her offspring this year.








I had a doe that had pendulous udder- a Nigerian dwarf. She had triplets ever time. This past year I finally sold her to a pet home!


----------



## Danielle2003 (5 mo ago)

Boadicea said:


> I have Nubians. Here is Margo. She’s not “set up” or anything but I think she has the most well attached udder in my herd. Yes, her teats wing out but I’m breeding her to a buck that should fix that on her offspring this year.
> View attachment 236361
> 
> I had a doe that had pendulous udder- a Nigerian dwarf. She had triplets ever time. This past year I finally sold her to a pet home!
> View attachment 236361


Her udder looks really good! Thank you for the picture. It gives me a good idea of what to look for. 🙂


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

In my area a good mini Nubian doeling costs anywhere from $300 to $600 depending on where you buy them from. Some of the backyard breeders sell some nice doelings on the cheaper end while the bigger breeders are more expensive. I'm in Minnesota so not sure how well that would translate for you. Where about are you located?


----------



## Danielle2003 (5 mo ago)

Rancho Draco said:


> In my area a good mini Nubian doeling costs anywhere from $300 to $600 depending on where you buy them from. Some of the backyard breeders sell some nice doelings on the cheaper end while the bigger breeders are more expensive. I'm in Minnesota so not sure how well that would translate for you. Where about are you located?


I'm in Oklahoma.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

I just saw this thread i agree with a hard pass on her those attachments arent very good. I think shed have to be paired with a buck with super great attachment in his line but still .. i wouldnt there are better ones out there. I like the length of her teats but not the placement medial is decent. But attachments are important in my goals so i would maybe keep shopping. Good luck in your search !


----------



## Danielle2003 (5 mo ago)

Hounddog23 said:


> I just saw this thread i agree with a hard pass on her those attachments arent very good. I think shed have to be paired with a buck with super great attachment in his line but still .. i wouldnt there are better ones out there. I like the length of her teats but not the placement medial is decent. But attachments are important in my goals so i would maybe keep shopping. Good luck in your search !


I agree. Thank you for your advice. I'll keep looking!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Ranger1 said:


> It would depend on the sire, but still the chance is strong that their udders will be influenced by their dam. I would pass. There are better goats out there to buy.


I am in agreement with this.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Danielle2003 said:


> How much would it cost to get doelings with well attached udders, either looking like the one you pictured, or maybe in between? This lady that is selling her doelings is $300, even though their dams udder doesn't look too good.


We sell ours for $425-$550 and breed for well structured udders and great milk production. The general prices I see around range from $300-$800. If you find someone that has been establishing great udders in their herd, you are probably looking at a bit higher. Sometimes you can get lucky and find some great unknown breeders. My best doe below was a $200 unregistered yearling milker from a friend. I got her to do the papers and that was it!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

You want to see the udder being attached up top and down the inside of the leg as much as possible. Being held high and tightly to the body. You want as much of a U shape (upside down U - width) as possible. You want the halves to be visually divided equally and the teats straight down, preferably near to the center of each half, and a good size for hands. The bottom of the udder should look like an upside down heart. 

You want their foreudder to be long and to blend as smoothly into the belly as it can.


----------



## Katrina Anon (6 mo ago)

One of the problems is if you are getting a doe she looks like she has been bred at least once before. It is hard to tell from the picture but she looks cross bred with an alpine, she does not look pure Nubian.

But ultimately are you securing a doe for selling does or for dairy. I mean are you prepared to spend a lot of time going to shows or are you going for meat and milk? There is big money in raising show goats but that means going to lots of shows.

If you are going for meat and dairy then if the price is right go with the doe.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Attachments - show or just a home milker are very important. Weak attachments will not hold up well, could be prone to injury teats hang below the hocks - and usually not as much capacity. The useable time period for a doe is much less than a doe with strong attachments. Strong Udders are the MOST important thing for a dairy doe. 
It costs the same to feed … hold out for something that will hold up over time.


----------



## Danielle2003 (5 mo ago)

Okay, so I decided not to buy doelings from that first goat that I posted. So, I found another Nubian doe and I would like opinions on her udder. She is a standard Nubian, not Mini. To me, it looks better compared to the other one, but I don't know a lot about conformation. Thank you all!








Here is a picture, the red circles are where the attachments start. What do you think? Would her doelings be worth buying?


----------



## Danielle2003 (5 mo ago)

Here's the photo comparison again:


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Definitely an improvement with better attachment, higher udder with teats above the hocks 😊
Maybe that’s cus she’s a standard Nubian with longer legs 😂


----------



## Danielle2003 (5 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> Definitely an improvement with better attachment, higher udder with teats above the hocks 😊
> Maybe that’s cus she’s a standard Nubian with longer legs 😂


Would her doelings be worth buying?


----------



## Danielle2003 (5 mo ago)

Here's another picture of the same doe:








Better than the other doe?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

She is better, yes. She has a good medial, better attachments and her teats look much bigger and would be easier to handmilk. Do they have a pic of the sire's dam? Looks like maybe the doe is a FF? Did they say what point of lactation she was in here?

You can't always find the perfect udder, but the closer you are, the easier it is to achieve good udders in offspring. The very first doe could take multiple generations to really breed out the lack of attachments.


----------



## Danielle2003 (5 mo ago)

Jubillee said:


> She is better, yes. She has a good medial, better attachments and her teats look much bigger and would be easier to handmilk. Do they have a pic of the sire's dam? Looks like maybe the doe is a FF? Did they say what point of lactation she was in here?
> 
> You can't always find the perfect udder, but the closer you are, the easier it is to achieve good udders in offspring. The very first doe could take multiple generations to really breed out the lack of attachments.


I'll see if I can get pictures of the sires dam, and then post them. They are professional goat breeder, so I'm pretty sure they have a picture. So, do you think her babies would be worth buying?


----------



## Danielle2003 (5 mo ago)

Jubillee said:


> She is better, yes. She has a good medial, better attachments and her teats look much bigger and would be easier to handmilk. Do they have a pic of the sire's dam? Looks like maybe the doe is a FF? Did they say what point of lactation she was in here?
> 
> You can't always find the perfect udder, but the closer you are, the easier it is to achieve good udders in offspring. The very first doe could take multiple generations to really breed out the lack of attachments.


So, I talked to the breeder, and unfortunately, they got the sire as a bottle baby, because his mom died. Is she still a good doe?


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

As jubilee mentioned, it’s a much better starting point for you. I’d think offspring would be worth buying if you have the opportunity.
I dont have dairy goats tho. So you’re just going by the information you have available with the dams mom and no info on the other side. There could be drawbacks, or it could be great 🤷🏼‍♀️ 
I’d probably buy a doeling and see how it goes 😊


----------



## Danielle2003 (5 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> As jubilee mentioned, it’s a much better starting point for you. I’d think offspring would be worth buying if you have the opportunity.
> I dont have dairy goats tho. So you’re just going by the information you have available with the dams mom and no info on the other side. There could be drawbacks, or it could be great 🤷🏼‍♀️
> I’d probably buy a doeling and see how it goes 😊


Thank you!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

You’ll have to post pics of your new little doelings when you get them home 💕


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I do not think they would be a bad buy starting off. When you are ready to breed, look for the best buck you can afford! And yes, post pics!


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Oooh i like her more ! I wanna see those kids when you get them 🥰


----------



## Danielle2003 (5 mo ago)

Hounddog23 said:


> Oooh i like her more ! I wanna see those kids when you get them 🥰


I'll post pics!


----------



## Danielle2003 (5 mo ago)

Hounddog23 said:


> Oooh i like her more ! I wanna see those kids when you get them 🥰


She had twins before and they were both so colorful and moonspotted! That's what I'm hoping for!!🤞


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

do you have body photos of the dam? Any photos of the sires side at all? much much better!


----------



## Danielle2003 (5 mo ago)

daisymay said:


> do you have body photos of the dam? Any photos of the sires side at all? much much better!


The sires dam died so the breeder raised him on a bottle. I don't have any pictures of his side unfortunately. I'll get a picture of the dam from the side view asap and post it.


----------



## Danielle2003 (5 mo ago)

daisymay said:


> do you have body photos of the dam? Any photos of the sires side at all? much much better!


Okay here's some side views of the dam:
















Those two are her babies btw.

Here's a blown up pic of the udder if it helps:


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

I cant really tell anything about her with those photos unfortunately. make sure the herd is tested. otherwise, if you think she is a nice doe then go for the doeling.


----------



## Danielle2003 (5 mo ago)

daisymay said:


> I cant really tell anything about her with those photos unfortunately. make sure the herd is tested. otherwise, if you think she is a nice doe then go for the doeling.


What are you looking for in the photos, maybe I can get better ones. And yes, they have been tested.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

looking at conformation.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I’m not seeing a foreudder at all.. so hard to tell. She has good body capacity and nice length to her rump. Her head looks really off in the first photo under her jaw?


----------



## Danielle2003 (5 mo ago)

goatblessings said:


> I’m not seeing a foreudder at all.. so hard to tell. She has good body capacity and nice length to her rump. Her head looks really off in the first photo under her jaw?


I think that's some extra skin sagging. Is that a cause for concern?


----------



## Danielle2003 (5 mo ago)

daisymay said:


> looking at conformation.


I'll try to get a better conformation pic. Sorry about that.


----------



## Danielle2003 (5 mo ago)

daisymay said:


> looking at conformation.


I don't do showing. I just want a good reliable milker with a good udder, and well structured kids (but not perfect).


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

you would know how much the doeling will likely milk by looking into the pedigree. I just have nigerians, so I do not have much experience with full size goats. but you want good conformation so she will last a long time


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I think a doeling from this second, Nubian doe would be great for you. Definitely better attachments!


----------



## Danielle2003 (5 mo ago)

KY Goat Girl said:


> I think a doeling from this second, Nubian doe would be great for you. Definitely better attachments!


Thank you! I'll post pictures when I get her home!


----------



## Dogs_with_horns (6 mo ago)

Danielle2003 said:


> Thank you! I'll post pictures when I get her home!


Updates??


----------



## Ally.g (5 mo ago)

So glad for this thread I feel like I learned a lot!


----------



## Danielle2003 (5 mo ago)

Dogs_with_horns said:


> Updates??


I am waiting for next year's kiddings, so I'll get the doeling this next spring. I'll definitely post pictures then! 🙂


----------

